# Male or Female?



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

How do you know if my RBP's are male or female? I have 3 6-7in RBP's in a 60g tank with just gravel.. what are the chances of them breeding?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it is very hard to tell if it is male or female while they are alive. after death and an internal investigation is the only sure fire way of telling which is too late.

the chances of them mating and breeding is well....... good luck. it is hard and very few people pull it off.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there anything one can do to increase chances of breeding? more hiding spaces , water temp etc


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

more fish....

for example with 2 fish its a 50/50 chance you'll have a male and female and with 100 fish its pretty much garentied

so with only 3 fish its really only like a 75/100 chance that you have a male and female

ive heard of a couple ways to sex them but im not sure how true they are:
at the stomach area when larger sized males stomach is a v shape an females is a u (cant check after feedings or it will be distorted)
look at the back dorsal fin one has a hook one doesnt (forget which one is which)
and ive also heard adult females are larger (probably the least true because the most dominat one is usually the largest)


----------



## DemDesBri (Feb 28, 2007)

IMO the only way to sex them is when they are breeding. 
After they lay eggs, the female usually hovers over the male
as he fans the eggs for oxygen.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

or if you cut them open but thats not a good way unless you plant to breed dead fish


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

when is is breeding time?


----------

